# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  حبيبتي والمطر , كل عام وانتي بخير

## shams spring

*


~.~.~.~.~
حبيبتي والمطر 
~.~.~.~.~



كــلُ عامِ وانت أجمل 
كلُ عام وانت ارو9وع 
كلُ عام وانتي صديقتي 
كلث عام وانتي بخير 



~.~.~.~

صديقتي:



عامُ مضى ليأتي غيره , عامُ كم أتمنى ان يكون الاجمل والاسعد والافضل لروحك الطيبة ولقلبك الابيض..!
عامُ هو لكِ الان , امنحيه تفائلا ليمنحك الحياة, امنيحه قلبك ليمنحك الحب ,امنحيه روحك ليحلق بكِ الى سماء السعادة .
أعبريه بسلام وعفوية ,محبة للحياة كما عهدك ,مبتسمة ابتسامة الطفل بحضرة أمه .



كـــلُ عامِ وانتِ صديقتي 




*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بخير
وعقبال المليون سنة 


وان شاء الله سنة جديدة بحياتك ومثل مابدك

----------


## &روان&

كل عااااااااااااااااااااام وانتي بخير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كل عام و أنتِ بخير " مطر " العمر كله يارب 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كل عام وانتِ بخير ،،*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

صديقتي دعيني اقوم بشكرك على تلك الكلمات الطيبة

واتمنى ان تبقى شمس صداقتنا ساطعة تمتد اشعتها الى الابد

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا"
 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*كل عام وأنتِ بخير "حبيبتي والمطر"*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكـــرا" لكم جميعـــا"
محمــد العـــزام
روان
دموع الغصون
 صديقه بنت الشديفات

اتمنى لكم السعادة الدائمة

 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

وانتي بخير قلعتي ابدية 
شكرا" لك  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

كل عام وانتي بالف خير وان شاءالله العمر كلو  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

كل عام وانتي بالف خير وان شاءالله العمر كلو  :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا لهلا لحتى دريت سوري سامحيني
كل عام وانتي بالف خير وعقبال المليون سنة يا رب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

وانت بخير دودو
شكـــــــــــرا" كلك زووووووووء 
الله يسعدك يـــــــا رب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*


وانتي بخير يــــــــــا رب.... 
مشكورة يا وردة
لا مو مشكلة تسلمي كلك زووء..... الله يسعدك*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*


وانتي بخير يــــــــــا رب.... 
مشكورة يا وردة
لا مو مشكلة تسلمي كلك زووء..... الله يسعدك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كل عام وانتي بألف خير والعمر كله ياااااااااااااااااااااا رب*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*وانتي بخير هدوء عاصف 
الله يسعدك يا رب*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

006.jpgكل سنة , وأنت الفرحة الدائمة , واليوم المتجدد .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكــرا" لكــ
ويسلمو على الوردة

----------

